# Trouble opening top of Frigidaire Gallery Gas Range



## rvmeush (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm trying to replace the spark module for my Frigidaire FGGF3054MF gas range. I've removed all of the screws holding down the burners and now I'm trying to lift the top. I reviewed a bunch of videos showing the use of a putty knife from the front to release a hold-down clip on each side. However, this doesn't seem to be working at all for me. I also tried using the putty knife on the side, but that didn't work either. I was wondering if this particular range model has some other type of release mechanism. I've searched for other top release methods but haven't found anything. If anyone knows of another technique to use to lift the top, please let me know.


----------



## rvmeush (Sep 3, 2011)

I finally figured out how to remove the cooktop for my range. To my surprise the cooktop is not held down with clips on either side of the range. Instead it is held down by two screws which are accessed from under the cooktop. To get access to the screws the burner knobs and knob panel must be taken off first. Then the two screws holding down the cooktop can be removed. The cooktop then must be slid forward a bit and then lifted off.

In all of the online videos and disassembly instructions that I found online, nowhere was this type of cooktop removal process described. I have attached two pictures - one shows the right side of the front where I was expecting to find a clip to release with a putty knife, and the second picture showing the left side of the front and the location of the spark module that I replaced.

I hope this information may be useful to others.


----------

